
OS X Preview.app corrupts PDF form fields - vindex10
http://kb2.adobe.com/community/publishing/885/cpsid_88564.html
======
deca6cda37d0
9 years old

~~~
vindex10
and still not fixed :(

I encountered this issue today. The cleanest fix I've found on linux (which
took me a day to trace the history starting from 2009):

pdftk corrupt_input.pdf generate_fdf output - | pdftk corrupt_input.pdf
fill_form - output fixed_output.pdf

Which dumps form fields into text form (FDF format) from PDF. Then loads them
back.

This restores missing watermarks preview.app fails to set when saves PDF.

Few more relevant links:

Adobe support ticket: [https://community.adobe.com/t5/acrobat/text-gets-
hidden-on-p...](https://community.adobe.com/t5/acrobat/text-gets-hidden-on-
pdf-form/td-p/3686995)

Adobe forum thread: [https://acrobatusers.com/forum/forms-acrobat/inviisible-
data...](https://acrobatusers.com/forum/forms-acrobat/inviisible-data-form-
fields/)

which refers to the dead link of user _pdfdevjunkie_. they archived his blog
recently.

finally still alive link to another Adobe user blog (link from the topic)
[https://community.spiceworks.com/topic/388774-script-to-
fix-...](https://community.spiceworks.com/topic/388774-script-to-fix-mac-osx-
preview-app-form-fill-and-save)

Still doesn't help on linux, but gives a hint how to make it work.

